# Choosing the right starter DTG printer...



## re8storm (Jul 31, 2007)

Greetings to you all. 

Being a graphic designer, I've recently decided to go into the t-shirt printing business in Malaysia and am shopping for a good starter dtg machine with white ink capability. I've read some of the user reviews but have difficulty in testing or demo most of the popular machines such as T-jet or DTG Kiosk as most do not have sale or support outlets in Malaysia. Tech support and parts availability is definitely an issue...as is the price factor as my budget is limited to USD10,000 to 15,000-00 which might require me to hunt for a used/refurbished unit.

I have also noticed many china made flatbed textile printers available on the net which are very much cheaper in comparison and most seem similar and comparable spec (on paper anyway) and design as the popular machines such as T-jet, DTG Kiosk and Flexijet. Does anyone have any experience with DTG printers from China. Your feedback and advice is much appreciated....thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I've read some of the user reviews but have difficulty in testing or demo most of the popular machines such as T-jet or DTG Kiosk as most do not have sale or support outlets in Malaysia.


If you are spending $10-$15K on a machine, I would spend the $1K or so on a plane ticket to actually seeing the machine in action at a tradeshow before I made such a big purchase.

Once you've read the various reviews and opinions and narrowed it down to a couple of choices, I would make it a point to see the machines in actual and see them print the type of graphics on the type of shirts you'll be doing.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree with Rodney. Go see several in action.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

If you go with one of the Epson based printers, chances are you can find someone near you that can perform epson service. Granted, that won't cover the parts of the printer that are not Epson original equipment, but the things that breakdown are normally printer related (dampers, printheads, encoder strips, etc). Much of these you can actually service yourself, if you have the right training.

I agree with the others, buy a ticket and get out here to see the printers in action. Also, figure out what it will take to do a complete overhaul if you run into a problem. 

btw, you can add Flexi-Jet and a few others to your list.

Eric


----------



## re8storm (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the advise guys....do let me know of any upcoming tradeshows which may be really worth visiting....especially if it's near Vegas. Who knows, might just get lucky at the tables and end up with a Kornit instead...haha


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

re8storm said:


> Thanks for all the advise guys....do let me know of any upcoming tradeshows which may be really worth visiting....especially if it's near Vegas. Who knows, might just get lucky at the tables and end up with a Kornit instead...haha


See this link for a couple of upcoming tradeshows: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t24674.html#post146001

There's also an SGIA show in Orlando: SGIA '07 - SGIA's 59th Annual Convention & Exposition

You missed the Las Vegas one last year


----------



## re8storm (Jul 31, 2007)

You da man, Rod. Thanks


----------



## Raygienald (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Rod for giving us a chance to see the Printer's World. more power!


----------



## amdso (May 10, 2009)

I think each brand have his own goods and bads.
The best you can do is see the best printer driver.
all brands are still the same. Epson modified engines.
What do a good print on white or black shirt is software.
I do not include inks because all brands(epson) use the same Dupont Inks.

Then go to the best machine price with best software.


----------



## amdso (May 10, 2009)

and of course try to get a very very good training on maintenance and repairing of your printer.
This printers were made to print paper and have too much problems handling hard weights like shirtboards.
All brands are focused to handle this with good electronic boards and in some cases i saw printers with servo motor control to avoid this. This is a good choice on development but make the printer more expensive.


----------



## amdso (May 10, 2009)

The only one brands on mArket were designed to be garment printers are:
Kornit ( all printer exception heads(spectra) are made from kornit )
Mimaki ( all printer exception heads(Epson) are made from Mimaki)
Brother ( all printer designed from Brother)
Each one have his own Inks.
Mimaki still do not work with white pigmented ink.
all another brands are Epson printers modified with Dupont Inks.
Epson have no plans to introduce on garment market.
Mimaki have Epson rights to use epson heads.


----------



## amdso (May 10, 2009)

The bad:
all brands have not good customer support.
By the nature of Garment printers is very easy damage heads, and dirty is a great problem.
Dirty can do a great printer problems all diferents.
Is hard to support this because solve the problem need a grat inspection of printers.
Again a good maintenance and repairing training is the best when you choice to buy a DTG.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Is it a bad sign when you begin talking to yourself (or responding to your own posts?)


----------



## amdso (May 10, 2009)

HEHEHEHE:
Sorry........ Just don't know how to post, I'm beginner on this posts.


----------



## noodle (Jan 27, 2009)

But I agree with you tough about a good rip software and maybe you are a programmer yourself.


----------

